# Acceptable Michigan fish species?



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Going to be going up North this year. My family is pretty backwoodsy, and I am going to bring home some game meat/fish home. I'll be getting a whole deer this year, but going to pick up some fish also. From another forum member's suggestion (Thanks M!) I know smelt is a very good choice. I can get my hands on lots of that. But what other species would be acceptable? These are the fish I will have access to:
Pike
Walleye
Crappie
Blue Gill
Sun Fish
Catfish
Bass (large mouth I believe)

Also, just want to verify if I can give the smelt whole? In regards to meat, this is what I have access to:
Deer
Bear
Boar
squirrel


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Great question....I enjoy fishing in northern MN during the season and was thinking the same....I don't know why any of the species you listed wouldn't be acceptable. I figured I would just fillet them out and freeze them first for a week and then feed them raw. The smelting on the north shore of lake Superior is pretty much history ever since they put salmon in the lake. This is about all I have found regarding some of the fish you mentioned...." Avoid feeding too much carp, smelt, herring, and catfish, since these fish contain an enzyme that binds Thiamin, or Vitamin B1. They make an excellent addition to any raw diet as long as they aren't the bulk of the diet ." I do not know how accurate this statement is but it should be easy enough to verify.

SuperG


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Great question....I enjoy fishing in northern MN during the season and was thinking the same....I don't know why any of the species you listed wouldn't be acceptable. I figured I would just fillet them out and freeze them first for a week and then feed them raw. The smelting on the north shore of lake Superior is pretty much history ever since they put salmon in the lake. This is about all I have found regarding some of the fish you mentioned...." Avoid feeding too much carp, smelt, herring, and catfish, since these fish contain an enzyme that binds Thiamin, or Vitamin B1. They make an excellent addition to any raw diet as long as they aren't the bulk of the diet ." I do not know how accurate this statement is but it should be easy enough to verify.
> 
> SuperG


I love fishing and I am really looking forward to it. I also wanted to add perch and perhaps a little elk if I get lucky.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> I love fishing and I am really looking forward to it. I also wanted to add perch and perhaps a little elk if I get lucky.


I sure hope it is elk parts not suitable or desired by humans....my taste buds say, elk is one of the best wild game animals to eat.

I know perch at times can get parasites on and in them....that's why I think the freezing for a week or so might be a good idea...or maybe I am just paranoid.


SuperG


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

How far into Michigan are you going? if over half way add Partridge (ruffled grouse) and if you like evening hunts and know of some good gravel pits then add woodcock, they are small but worth the time. Any where near the Ausable then you need to add trout. Rainbow, brooks and browns. the Ausable is the number 5 trout stream in the world. The "holy waters" a five mile section near McMasters bridge would be a great place to start. but below the bridge in mio and down past McKinley also should be overlooked.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

SuperG, I agree. I was just concerned on the more predatory fish like the pike and walleye. I was concerned about any toxins or whatever they could have from ingesting other smaller fish species. I know for sure I'll be doing as you said and freezing it.

rt, I will only be going to the Alpena and Garylord area. I'd love some grouse if I could get some that's for sure! I prefer game meat any day!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Seriously, I would go north for acceptable fish. I know the whole Saginaw Bay watershed has been polluted by a couple chemical companies that will go unnamed here... Not as bad as it once was, but still not good. AuSable area and north should be good. As far as which type of fish, I guess I would just stay away from catfish, bullheads and carp--all bottom feeders.

Susan


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Seriously, I would go north for acceptable fish. I know the whole Saginaw Bay watershed has been polluted by a couple chemical companies that will go unnamed here... Not as bad as it once was, but still not good. AuSable area and north should be good. As far as which type of fish, I guess I would just stay away from catfish, bullheads and carp--all bottom feeders.
> 
> Susan


Sounds reasonable...And a good majority of the fish/meat I'll be bringing home will already be frozen. My uncle keeps at least 3 deep freezers stocked with all kinds of stuff. On a non doggy note, he told me if I get up there in time, he might have some morels for me  I only HOPE I can make it since I keep thinking the season is coming up here in the next few months...


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

well Alpena and Gaylord fall into the area of ruffled grouse. I don't know when the smelt run but we used to go around Alpena for Smelt, as well as Salmon which I believe run just a couple of weeks after the smelt.


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

and the Morals are usually in April in those parts


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

rtdmmcintyre said:


> and the Morals are usually in April in those parts


I knew it! I know the black ones come a little earlier, but the yellow/brown ones tend to be a little later. I better hurry and get my tail up there! I love venison with morels


----------

